# Wer besitzt PS3 ?



## TafKing (16 Juli 2007)

würde mich mal interessieren wer von euch die Playstation 3 hat und ob er/sie für online zocken benutzt? also ich zocke nicht besonders viel online, halt ne halbe stunde oder etwas mehr wenn ich von der arbeit komme (ausser ich treffe mich mit meiner freundin)


----------



## Enforcer (17 Juli 2007)

TafKing schrieb:


> (ausser ich treffe mich mit meiner freundin)



Dann zockst du mehr ? oder gar nicht ?


----------



## TafKing (18 Juli 2007)

Enforcer schrieb:


> Dann zockst du mehr ? oder gar nicht ?


oh sorry etwas unverständlich  natürlich meine ich dann ich dann NICHT zocke! wäre ja auch dumm , WENN


----------



## AMUN (19 Juli 2007)

Zur PS3 habe ich einen interessanten Artikel gefunden… Klick 

:3drolling:​


----------



## TafKing (19 Juli 2007)

naja teilweise lustig, aber zu viel des guten, DENN: die ps3 Spielt mittlerweilse fast alle alten games ab und ausserdem voll online fähig und mann kann mittlerweile normale dvds hochskallieren zu HD. aber lustig......ja lustig...hmm


----------



## Enforcer (19 Juli 2007)

TafKing schrieb:


> oh sorry etwas unverständlich  natürlich meine ich dann ich dann NICHT zocke! wäre ja auch dumm , WENN




Meine würd sich freuen, wenn ich hier die Ps3 hätte


----------



## TafKing (20 Juli 2007)

Enforcer schrieb:


> Meine würd sich freuen, wenn ich hier die Ps3 hätte


meine freut sich ja auch (für mich hehe)
ja klar freut frau sich auch aber die regt sich ja schon auf wenn wir ne dvd gucken und ich erstmal ne halbe stunde im dvd player menu hänge hehe


----------



## TafKing (20 Juli 2007)

ich hab zwar nie ahnung was ich da mache aber ich versuche immer das beste bild zu bekommen


----------



## rise (21 Juli 2007)

AMUN schrieb:


> Zur PS3 habe ich einen interessanten Artikel gefunden… Klick
> 
> :3drolling:​




:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

LOL!

Ich besitze nu die PS2 und das auch nur wegen einem Spiel..Gran Tourismo 4..das ganze habe ich mir während meiner etwas langen Bundeswehrzeit gekauft..jetzt habe ich keine Zeit mehr Konsolen zu spielen..also kommt für mich die PS3 auf keinen Fall in Frage!


----------



## laporta (21 Juli 2007)

ich hab sie. ich finde die ist für jeden zocker ein muss. die Xbox kannste getrost wegschmeissen. die hat keinen stich gegen die PS3


----------



## TafKing (21 Juli 2007)

wie ist deine online id?


----------



## Enforcer (22 Juli 2007)

rise schrieb:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Ich besitze nu die PS2 und das auch nur wegen einem Spiel..Gran Tourismo 4..das ganze habe ich mir während meiner etwas langen Bundeswehrzeit gekauft..jetzt habe ich keine Zeit mehr Konsolen zu spielen..also kommt für mich die PS3 auf keinen Fall in Frage!



GT4 hat mich auch zur PS2 gezogen, als ich es dann hatte, fand ich es nicht wirklich lange toll^^


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Ich hab ein Nintendo DS und nen dicken PC, mehr brauch ich nicht. Super Mario muss halt schon sein.


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Obwohl, ne Wii tät mich schon reizen, aber die Grafik könnte besser sein!


----------



## cobra04 (4 Apr. 2009)

Spiele Playstation seit anfang an und die PS3 ist der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!
Am Anfang recht wenig Spiele doch jetzt kommt ein Hammer nach dem anderem!!!
Resident Evil 5,Kill Zone 2,Resistance 2 usw!!!!!
Gran Turismo wird der bestimmt wieder ein Meilenstein!!
COD 4 spiele ich seit fast einem Jahr Online jetzt auch in einem Clan!!!!


----------



## Holylulu (11 Apr. 2009)

Bin Sony Junkie. Hab mir nach der PSONE & PS2 natürlich die PS3 gekauft. Technisch ist sie der Konkurenz voraus, aber leider kommen nur selten Games raus die mich reizen. 

Resi 5 und Silent Hill 5 sind da die Ausnahmen...ich stehe auf Rollenspiele und Survivalhorror alla Resi.

Leider lassen die Spielehersteller die Rollenspiele Fraktion der PS3 ziemlich hängen...Wo bleibt FF XIII oder andere gute Rollenspiele?

Prince of Persia war auch nicht so der Hit...und Tomb Raider Underworld hat mich auch nicht gerade gerockt...ich hoffe das bald mehr gute Games rauskommen...schließlich soll sich die Investition ja lohnen...


----------



## Julio (6 Mai 2009)

ich hab auch eine und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen


----------



## Keeper_2 (24 Mai 2009)

ich hab auch eine nutze sie aber sehr selten, habe auch nur 11 Spiele, spiele meistens mit meiner 360 (72 Spiele).
Online zock ich mit der PS3 gar nicht.


----------



## Dr. Sick (28 Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine PS3 zugelegt, benutze sie aber nur um Bluray`s,
bzw. DVD´s abzuspielen.

Für mich war es das beste Preis/Leistungsverhälnis.


----------



## udoreiner (21 Juli 2009)

hab probleme beim markieren von links wenn ich online bin und hier bilder posten möchte... helppp


----------



## dk2010 (29 Jan. 2010)

ich spiele mehr online , wie das mehr spaß macht als gegen die ps3 ?


----------



## JEFFGORDON24H (3 Feb. 2010)

Ich habe eine.

PN-ID: JEFFGORDON24H


----------



## Jolie (28 Feb. 2010)

ch hab auch eine, spiele aber nur singleplayer Fantasygames und mein Bruder spielt Fifa mit seinen Kumpels


----------



## Endgamer77 (5 Juli 2010)

Wir besitzen auch eine PS3 aber ich habe kaum
Zeit mit ihr zu spielen.
Dazu find ich noch die Spiele nich grad billig.
Aber auf jeden Fall eine erfolgreiche 
Konsolenreihe.


----------



## devil daddy83 (18 Aug. 2010)

laporta schrieb:


> ich hab sie. ich finde die ist für jeden zocker ein muss. die Xbox kannste getrost wegschmeissen. die hat keinen stich gegen die PS3



ja genau du lappen ,ich sag nur exclusiv titel guter support tolle leistung usw,

forza 3 das geilste was ich auf der 360 gesehn hab. aber wartet ihr doch 

auch euer the real waiting simulator 5 lol sch....s sony :damnpc:


----------



## wurstwurst44 (7 Sep. 2010)

Beide Geräte haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Im Grunde kann man mit ner X-Box oder PS3 nichts falsch machen. Die Wii hingegen kann sich mit ihrem Controller und Software Lineup von den Konkurenten abheben.


----------



## Sven. (7 Nov. 2015)

Ich habe auch eine PS3 spiele aber nicht Online


----------



## 5799stefan (9 Juli 2016)

Ob jetzt PS 1, 2, 3 oder 4 habe alle Konsolen und immer noch viel Spaß


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Geil, hast du alle behalten? Hatte auch mal ne PS1 und PS2, hab sie aber dann irgendwann verkauft... Überleg mir aber irgendwann mal wieder ne neue zu holen. Hätte so Bock auf GTA 5...


----------



## vman (6 Sep. 2016)

Leider nur die 4er


----------



## Ordell Robbie (29 Dez. 2016)

ich hab wenig zeit z.Z. deswegen immer noch PS3, aber ich zock meist zeitlose games wie fifa 16 oder madden 25, oder nba jam .


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Obwohl ich im Besitz der PS4 bin, werde ich die PS3 weiterhin behalten - schließlich will ich früher oder später den einen oder anderen Klassiker mit Sicherheit noch einmal erleben, was ja auf der PS4 leider nicht möglich ist


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Habe die 4er und die 2er. Aber beide noch nicht so lange. Die 2er war sogar noch unbenutzt.


----------



## ANDYAE88 (16 Mai 2018)

Jas klaaar


----------



## ANDYAE88 (16 Mai 2018)

4 er habe ich auch


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

PS 1, 2, 4. nicht 3


----------



## TjCro87 (25 Sep. 2019)

Habe beide Konsolen stehen PS3 und PS4 die 3er nutze ich als Bluray oder DVD Player ich habe auch die Fernbedienung die es ja leider für die 4er nicht gibt. Aber ich denke man kann durchaus sagen das sich die PS3 Games immernoch zocken lassen grafisch sind sie ja nicht alzu schlecht oder veraltet. Ich bin ehr der Offline zocker von Online halte ich nicht so viel.


----------



## Candy (13 Nov. 2019)

Hab mit der PS3 nie wirklich Glück gehabt, meine 80GB FAT ging dank YLOD relativ schnell in den Ruhestand, danach folgte die 40GB FAT und irgendwann der Laufwerk bzw. Laserschaden. Die ebenfalls YLOD tote PS3 eines Kollegen abgekauft und den Laser entwendet, und alles lief. Bis vor 1-2 Jahren. YLOD, tot. 

Dann hab ich mir eine gebrauchte SLIM gekauft, und die läuft noch heute, wenn sie denn mal läuft. Die PS4 ist zum Glück deutlich stabiler. Dafür sind die Controller ähnlich mies. Bei der PS3 waren es die Schultertasten die irgendwann gebrochen waren und nicht mehr zurückfederten. Jetzt bei der PS4 sind es die Sticks, die ab und an plötzlich für einen kurzen Moment, vielleicht eine halbe Sekunde ein falsches Signal geben. 

Bei fast allen Spielen kein Problem. Außer halt bei Rennspielen. Hat mich bei "The Crew" den Kopf gekostet, als auch bei "Gran Turismo Sport". Schön nach links gelenkt, zack aufs Gras, und vorbei wars. Muss jetzt der dritte Controller her. Und billig sind die auch nicht... Sony weiß schon wie man Geld macht.


----------

